# New Expansion Tank Smoker Build



## rwillden (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello everybody. I'm new here. I was born and raised in Utah, but my wife is a genuine southern belle from Memphis, TN. I lived in Memphis for a year, and have been back to visit quite a bit. I decided on my last trip out there that I wanted to take a little taste of the Mid-South home to Utah with me, plus I was looking for a project to keep my mind off of my 4 year olds upcoming heart surgery, so I came home and started looking around for materials to build a "propane tank smoker." I found a 185 Gallon Expansion Tank that a company in Salt Lake had ordered for a customer and they never picked it up. When I saw it, I didn't think I would be taking it home because they were asking $500 for it (way out of my budget...) After inquiring inside, he told me he paid over $2000 for it, but it had sat outside for over a year, and he said I could take it home for the cost of the freight ($170.) So, I went back the next day with a trailer and loaded it up. Next, I began looking for a trailer, and found a boat trailer for $100. Only snag is that it came with the boat.... I asked him if I could have the trailer for $50, and he told me I could have it, but only if I took the boat. ;) 

I'm working on this as a nights and weekends project. Any advice or tips would be appreciated.

Here are some pics of the progress so far:

My first attempt at Ribs... I used a Mastercraft Bullet Smoker for the first few sessions. Worked like a charm.



The smoker project:





The Boat and Trailer... (The trailer I'll be using for the build...)




My brother Eric getting our $50 worth out of the boat...


The Build in progress:


----------



## rwillden (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be cutting the fenders off the trailer and replacing them with new ones, and once the Smoker is completely assembled, I'll sandblast and paint the whole thing.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 19, 2010)

That looks like it will make a nice rig!


----------



## rwillden (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you. It's a slow process, but it's coming along.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 19, 2010)

very slow process my 1st build took a bout a month but your off to a good start!!!


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

Almost done... Just need the Stack, Paint, and the finish touches, and I can fire it up.


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 24, 2010)

looks great, nice stove


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea that is a sweet rig for sure!!!!!


----------



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that's cool! I like the axes for door stops. Nice touch.


----------



## jdt (Mar 24, 2010)

looks good


----------



## boiseque (Mar 24, 2010)

That is awesome!  Very creative touches with the stove for firebox and hatchets for stops.  Great work, keep it up!  Thats going to be so sweet when its all finished and you are making some killer BBQ in it!


----------



## kobornigan (Mar 24, 2010)

(drools profusely) NICE!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What color are you going to go with?


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone... It's been a lot of work. I priced out the materials to make my own firebox, and it was close to $175 for the steel. I picked the stove up for $120, and never looked back. ;)

I told my brother in law it looked a little redneck, and he reminded me that if it ain't redneck, it ain't barbecue. Haha. Too true.


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

Probably flat black just to make it easier to touch up in the future.


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice rig!!!!  Smokers coming along too.


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks! I love it. Probably a little more power than I need for a smoker, but it pulls our 12,000lb Toyhauler along nicely.


----------



## craiger (Mar 24, 2010)

Best wishes on your child's surgery


----------



## rwillden (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! He actually had the surgery in February, and it went off very well. He will have to have surgery at some point (hopefully no sooner than his teens they are hoping) to fix two of his valves in his heart. For the time being though, he's relatively healthy, and you wouldn't know he had heart problems seeing him run around, etc... His recovery time was amazing. They sent him home less than 72 hours after major heart surgery. I'm amazed at how resilient kids are. I hope he outlasts me by a long shot.

Thanks again.


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 25, 2010)

That is great to hear. The smoker looks good. I was supprised it is ballenced good. When I first looked at the pictures I thought the tounge would be pointing in the air. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 26, 2010)

Love the use of the stove for a firebox! Nice looking build.


----------



## rwillden (Sep 29, 2013)

IMG_0454.jpg



__ rwillden
__ Sep 29, 2013


















IMG_0455.jpg



__ rwillden
__ Sep 29, 2013


















IMG_0456.jpg



__ rwillden
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------

